# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  Amoeba, wearable device that analyses your bio-parameters to understand your interest levels, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Creators:

Sanya Rai Gupta

Carine Colle 

Florian Puech

----------


## Airicist

Amoeba: re-experience big data
April 2, 2014




> Amoeba is a wearable device that analyses your bio-parameters to understand your interest levels.
> It is designed to help you intuitively sift through your digital content while it analyses your likes and dislikes in the background.
> Amoeba was born as a result of a group project by Sanya Rai, Florian Puech and Carine Coll? at Innovation Design Engineering at the Royal College of Art and Imperial College, London.

----------


## Airicist

Amoeba
February 2, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Amoeba software
February 10, 2014

----------

